# Gopher tortoise?



## GingerLove (Jul 30, 2016)

So I have a question... I live in Florida and I see Gopher tortoises quite often. I want one. But that's besides the point... if I so happen to see a gopher tortoise wandering near the road (which I see sometimes) would it be illegal to take the tortoise and bring it home? Once I saw one that was huffing and heaving like it had a respiratory problem, but I didn't take it. I'm pretty darn sure I could give it a good life... I just want to know if it's legal!!! Are gopher tortoises endangered... and does that mean I shouldn't rescue one ? Just curious as to your opinions.


----------



## Tom (Jul 30, 2016)

You'll need to check with your local authorities. All Gopherus species are protected, but many states will still allow you to get a permit and keep one. Here in CA its a really easy process to get a permit.

If you see one heading toward a road, I see no reason why you can't safely move it across the road in the direction it was already traveling, or better yet, let it walk on its own with you standing up the road a bit to stop traffic, *IF* it is safe to do so. No need to take it home because you saw it near a road.


----------



## GingerLove (Jul 30, 2016)

Okay, thanks! And yes, I know I could escort the tortoise to the other side... but then I wouldn't get to keep him.  Just being honest.  Nah, I'll probably look into the permit thing.  Thanks!


----------



## JoesMum (Jul 30, 2016)

It looks like you can't legally take one from the wild in Florida as they're protected
http://m.myfwc.com/license/wildlife/gopher-tortoise-permits/


----------



## GingerLove (Jul 30, 2016)

Awww, nuts!!! Thanks for the link, though!  Maybe someday one will just wander into my backyard and want to stay.


----------



## dmmj (Jul 30, 2016)

no state allows wild collecting of gopher tortoises. But every state where they're natibe to usually lets people to own one if you get it from an authorized source. You usually just need a permit which are free if I remember correctly. it's better to go to Legal way then risk a $10,000 fine


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 30, 2016)

It's not legal to even touch a Gopher tortoise here in Florida.
If you need to intervene. (I have also)
Do it quickly and tell no one.


----------



## dmmj (Jul 30, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's not legal to even touch a Gopher tortoise here in Florida.
> If you need to intervene. (I have also)
> Do it quickly and tell no one.


same in California you can't hinder or help


----------



## GingerLove (Jul 30, 2016)

Wow! I didn't know it was that bad. Good to know! No touching cute tortoises.  (Unless absolutely necessary). 10,000 dolllars!?? That would ruin all of my savings for an aldabra.


----------



## dmmj (Jul 30, 2016)

GingerLove said:


> Wow! I didn't know it was that bad. Good to know! No touching cute tortoises.  (Unless absolutely necessary). 10,000 dolllars!?? That would ruin all of my savings for an aldabra.


just to clarify there is no absolutely necessary exemption in the law. I'm not telling you what you do one way or the other just explaining.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 30, 2016)

I found a spray painted Gopher strolling through a gas station parking lot.
Nothing but blacktop and homes for miles.
Cars and trucks driving very close to him.
No tortoise habitat for at least 10 miles in any direction.
I scraped off some of the paint and bought him to the scrub area on the edge of the Everglades.
Probably the right move. The option was certain death. But I would have still been fined if caught.
I'm certain.
I think in most cases, actual intervention is not needed.


----------



## GingerLove (Jul 30, 2016)

Wow! Poor little guy.  Good going, rescuing him. Usually the tortoises I see are either munching grass near the road or hiking a trail in the woods... or sometimes they are roadkill.  I wonder if gators eat tortoises. The everglades made me think of gators.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 30, 2016)

I've seen a few in the wild fairly recently.
It's really rewarding to see them.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 30, 2016)

GingerLove said:


> Wow! Poor little guy.  Good going, rescuing him. Usually the tortoises I see are either munching grass near the road or hiking a trail in the woods... or sometimes they are roadkill.  I wonder if gators eat tortoises. The everglades made me think of gators.


I'm sure the would. They eat turtles


----------



## save the gopher tortoise (Aug 22, 2016)

My rescue has gotten big if you want to hear the story why and how I got him just click the link! The camera is crappy as I used my tablet and every camera makes me sound like a male XD https://m.youtube.com/watch?list=PLKSvUZFrxem69UA9vCyvggZoZP9_vU7pZ&v=tGw4aVlP0_c


----------



## ascott (Aug 22, 2016)

dmmj said:


> same in California you can't hinder or help



Actually you can assist one across a road travelled by motorized vehicles if the tortoise is in clear and imminent danger...


----------



## save the gopher tortoise (Aug 23, 2016)

ascott said:


> Actually you can assist one across a road travelled by motorized vehicles if the tortoise is in clear and imminent danger...


Once in where my dad hunts he put a gopher tortoise in his vehicle and drove it some where safe deep in the woods away from the road I believe it was in Myakka


----------



## dmmj (Aug 23, 2016)

ascott said:


> Actually you can assist one across a road travelled by motorized vehicles if the tortoise is in clear and imminent danger...


How is that possible when it's against the law to even touch them? has there been a change in the law that I'm unaware of?


----------



## ascott (Aug 23, 2016)

dmmj said:


> How is that possible when it's against the law to even touch them? has there been a change in the law that I'm unaware of?



Nothing has changed..always been that way...If memory serves me..there are even pointers advising to approach so the tortoise can see you, so as not to scare the tortoise, take a hand on both sides of the tort shell,lift slowly, move in the direction the tortoise is facing/pointing, lift only about a foot off the ground, walk slowly , place tortoise down on other side a safe distance away from roadway, walk away slowly so not to scare tortoise with sudden movement...and if at all during the process the tortoise expells its bladder of stored fluid then you must offer water and be sure the tortoise drinks before you leave it...

You are correct that you can not collect nor handle for any other reason...also if you find one that is injured or outwardly sick then you are to make contact with Fish and Wildlife..


----------



## dmmj (Aug 23, 2016)

I'm going to have to look up the law. I am unaware of any exception to the law.


----------



## GingerLove (Aug 23, 2016)

It might be the law... I guess I don't see what's wrong with helping a tortoise across the road. Even if it is endangered. I think it has a better chance of surviving if someone picks it up and helps it rather than letting it get squashed. Hopefully no one will get arrested for saving a torts life.  dmmj, please don't take offense, didn't mean to slam you in any way, just voicing my thoughts.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Aug 23, 2016)

GingerLove said:


> Awww, nuts!!! Thanks for the link, though!  Maybe someday one will just wander into my backyard and want to stay.


Just go to fish and game and ask to adopt one most permits are free .


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Aug 23, 2016)

GingerLove said:


> It might be the law... I guess I don't see what's wrong with helping a tortoise across the road. Even if it is endangered. I think it has a better chance of surviving if someone picks it up and helps it rather than letting it get squashed. Hopefully no one will get arrested for saving a torts life.  dmmj, please don't take offense, didn't mean to slam you in any way, just voicing my thoughts.


Here in AZ it can cost $5000.00 for just petting a desert tort . But you do what you think is best !


----------



## dmmj (Aug 23, 2016)

GingerLove said:


> It might be the law... I guess I don't see what's wrong with helping a tortoise across the road. Even if it is endangered. I think it has a better chance of surviving if someone picks it up and helps it rather than letting it get squashed. Hopefully no one will get arrested for saving a torts life.  dmmj, please don't take offense, didn't mean to slam you in any way, just voicing my thoughts.


I do not offend easily. I'm just trying to make sure the law is known so no one gets in trouble that's why I'm going to check it out and see what it is I don't know of any exception that's why I'm curious.


----------



## GingerLove (Aug 23, 2016)

Wait... you can get a permit for free??? Then I wouldn't have to break any laws. Now that's the way to go.


----------



## dmmj (Aug 23, 2016)

I'm not 100% sure but I don't think any state charges for the permits


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Aug 23, 2016)

GingerLove said:


> Wait... you can get a permit for free??? Then I wouldn't have to break any laws. Now that's the way to go.


The way I found out is I wanted some game fish for my fish pond in the back yard and my wife called fish and game and they said I would need a permit . And my wife said no she would buy a permit for me . So we talked and I told her Evan if it cost $300.00 that's less then a dollar a day ! And I wanted it so I went to fish and game . So I went and they said the permitt was free , it's for tracking purposes . I told them they could brack up a marriage not telling us from the start that it was free ! But never got the fish or the permit !


----------



## cmacusa3 (Aug 23, 2016)

Where would you keep one, if you got it? I'm just asking because you've said you can't get anything bigger for the Russian you have.


----------



## GingerLove (Aug 23, 2016)

It's actually *extremely *unlikely that I'll get a gopher tortoise at this time... but I've always had a dream of finding one and putting it in my back yard. That way, it could leave it if it wanted (there are many ways to escape my backyard, thus the reason my russian is not living there) but if it wanted to stay, it could. It's honestly just a dream, because if I were to adopt a gopher tortoise I'm pretty darn sure I couldn't just pick one up from the wild and say "I adopted him!".  And again, to be completely honest, I can't afford to do any sort of elaborate enclosure outdoors right now.


----------



## cmacusa3 (Aug 23, 2016)

Nothing wrong with dreaming!!!!, and I totally respect that answer.


----------



## ascott (Aug 23, 2016)

dmmj said:


> I'm going to have to look up the law. I am unaware of any exception to the law.




I checked myself and my memory on both the Ca. And Az. fish and wildlife sites and yes, if the tortoise is in the roadway/in danger of vehicle traffic then you can come to its aid across the road to recommended 100 yard distance from the roadway....just saying.


----------



## Berkeley (Sep 12, 2016)

dmmj said:


> I'm not 100% sure but I don't think any state charges for the permits



Georgia DNR charges $59 yearly for the Wildlife Exhibition Permit that would allow an organization or an individual to house a gopher. BUT, you also have to use it for a minimum number of education program hours per year, and some other things. 

--Berkeley


----------

